# Will Smith's Career



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

It's way overrated anyway


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

He won an Oscar and then was partying all night. I think it was fake. He faked his career's death.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I doubt this will torpedo his career. Hollywood is built on wokeness and they're all behind him. Personally I have less respect for Will (if I ever had any) and a new found respect for Chris Rock. 
Will Smith doesn't get mad about his wife sleeping around with what ever man she wants but loses it over a crack about her hair. Real genius.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Business said:


> It's way overrated anyway


Naaaaah 






🤣


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

player99 said:


> He won an Oscar and then was partying all night. I think it was fake. He faked his career's death.


This is the type of put on that you would expect from Andy Kaufman. No way the Academy would have green lighted this and why would Will Smith agree to something that makes him look like a raving idiot. If you're under the impression its fake then your tin foil hat is too tight.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It's not over by a long shot, but even if it was he has enough not to have to worry about it. Between his music sales and movie appearances he's set. Add to that the rest of the family income and what he invested his previous income in, I don't think will suffer at all.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Would it have been a different outcome if say Tom Cruise walked up and smacked Chris Rock? I doubt it would get a pass.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

It's not going to kill anyone's career. They will meet on Red Table Talk and hash it out. Anyone who thinks he's done is mistaken.

I mean, Mel Gibson still gets work. Lots of people in Hollywood do despicable things and still have careers. Same with musicians (Ted Nugent? Steven Tyler?). This was just very, very public. 

Slapping a guy who made your wife uncomfortable is wrong -- you meet up after the party and let him know she is displeased, or better yet SHE does that, and no one would be talking about this at all.

There is history there, and I get the urge to want to stand up for your wife (I am definitiely the "do what you want to me, but touch the ones I love and.....🤬" sort), but there are definitely better ways to have handled this, which he seems to realize.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Would it have been a different outcome if say Tom Cruise walked up and smacked Chris Rock? I doubt it would get a pass.


I think most people Chris Rock would have slapped back.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> This is the type of put on that you would expect from Andy Kaufman. No way the Academy would have green lighted this and why would Will Smith agree to something that makes him look like a raving idiot. If you're under the impression its fake then your tin foil hat is too tight.


That's what they want you to think. BTW my tinfoil hat's around your wife's head. She loves it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

player99 said:


> That's what they want you to think. BTW my tinfoil hat's around your wife's head. She loves it.


Oh man I am going to bitch slap you.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> Oh man I am going to bitch slap you.


I'm glad you took it the right way... I just came back to delete the part about the wife. Thanks for being cool.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

player99 said:


> I'm glad you took it the right way... I just came back to delete the part about the wife. Thanks for being cool.


Hey I'm only cool because my wife isn't here beside me. If she was I'd have had to go find you. 
Actually thats not true. She's way cooler than Jada


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

You know watching the replays it looks at first that Will had a chuckle until he got the dagger eyes from wifey and he felt he needed to step up. Def not fake. Chris took that shot clean and managed to get back to the program. 

But why did he use an open hand?

Because paper beats rock.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> You know watching the replays it looks at first that Will had a chuckle until he got the dagger eyes from wifey and he felt he needed to step up. Def not fake. Chris took that shot clean and managed to get back to the program.
> 
> But why did he use an open hand?
> 
> Because paper beats rock.


I think Will is emotionally abused by Jada. Just my opinion. I saw the interview where she talked about the open marriage with Will right there. He definitely was not down with the whole "open marriage" thing. He looked very emasculated. 
I'm certain she wears the pants and its her way or the highway. Will didn't seem like he was open to reciprocating with affairs of his own.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know anything of their personal life but I can relate to the woman wearing the pants in a relationship.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m surprised nobody has pulled that Rock would have “fresh prints” on his face.


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I think Will is emotionally abused by Jada. Just my opinion. I saw the interview where she talked about the open marriage with Will right there. He definitely was not down with the whole "open marriage" thing. He looked very emasculated.
> I'm certain she wears the pants and its her way or the highway. Will didn't seem like he was open to reciprocating with affairs of his own.


I think you are 100% right


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Totally fake. The sound wasn’t right for an open faced slap, Chris barely flinches, will is giggling while he walks away. The Oscars are grasping for relevance and a viral moment is the only way to get people talking beyond a day after the event. It was staged IMO.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Business said:


> It's way overrated anyway


No it’s a publicity stunt . Good or bad attention it’s attention. Attention selling. Like lennons “bigger than Jesus” line and the people hated it . But johns response was “I don’t care , they’re still buying our stuff” 

ultimately I think it will help his already Dying Carreer .

he’ll get night shows and daytime interviews not to mention he’s already became an overnight household name again . It’s the same with Chris rock


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I wonder what would have happened if Ricky Gervais had made the same crack/joke.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> I wonder what would have happened if Ricky Gervais had made the same crack/joke.


People would have laughed.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Funny.... You can fuck Will Smith wife but dont make a joke about her hair !!!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> ultimately I think it will help his already Dying Carreer .


He won the Oscar for Best Actor the same night. I don't think that's a sign of a dying career. 🤔😉


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

mhammer said:


> I wonder what would have happened if Ricky Gervais had made the same crack/joke.


He's already said how he'd open the show:

"Hello. I hope this show helps cheer up the ordinary people watching at home. If you’re unemployed for example, take some comfort in the fact that even if you had a job, your salary probably wouldn't be as much as the goody bag all the actors have just been given.

I'm proud to announce that this is the most diverse and progressive Oscars ever. Looking out I see people from all walks of life. Every demographic under the sun. Except poor people, obviously. [email protected]$k them."


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It's been years since Lame Stream Media has mentioned black-on-black violence.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Amy Schumer Horrified To Learn You Can Now Get Slapped For Bad Jokes


LOS ANGELES, CA—After an eventful Oscars ceremony in which Will Smith assaulted Chris Rock over a quip about his wife's hair, comedienne Amy Schumer became horrified by the realization you can now get slapped in the face for telling a bad joke.




babylonbee.com




_LOS ANGELES, CA—After an eventful Oscars ceremony in which Will Smith assaulted Chris Rock over a quip about his wife's hair, comedienne Amy Schumer became horrified by the realization you can now get slapped in the face for telling a bad joke.

"Wait, we can get slapped for this now?" she said wide-eyed. "Bad, poor-taste jokes about female body parts are all I know. Does that mean a psycho Hollywood star can slap me and just walk away and still get an award? Oh no! I have to get out of here!" 

According to sources, Schumer will be in hiding for several months until she can come up with material unlikely to get her slapped. "I have to get back to the basics," she said. "What is a joke? Can anyone tell me?"

With the comedy world having been put on notice, many comedians are deciding to avoid telling jokes to roomfuls of mentally ill narcissists for the time being._


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

GuitarT said:


> He won the Oscar for Best Actor the same night. I don't think that's a sign of a dying career. 🤔😉


Well I haven’t heard of him in years or his movies . What movie did he win his Oscar for ? Generally curious . I’m bored lately and couldn’t use a new movie to watch


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For "King Richard", portraying the father of Venus and Serena Williams.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

These incidents pretty much always have their roots in unresolved trauma. Will Smith clearly has mental health issues, was triggered by Chris Rock's "joke", and responded disproportionately. Hopefully this is a wake up call to get the help he needs (assuming he isn't already getting help).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don’t know who they are and don’t give a damn but I’m trying to figure out how the hell someone didn’t get shot here .. lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

1. Man stands up for wife
2. Other man takes hit like a man.

If any part of this equation seems incomprehensible to you.. You are a eunuch.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> 1. Man stands up for wife
> 2. Other man takes hit like a man.
> 
> If any part of this equation seems incomprehensible to you.. You are a eunuch.


Today the wife should have got up and did the deed herself. Imagine a woman needing a man to do her work for her.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Totally pre-staged rating booster for a dying show. Insert huge eye-roll here:


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone else have to Google GIJane to even get the joke?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> Today the wife should have got up and did the deed herself. Imagine a woman needing a man to do her work for her.


I just think the situation sorted itself out and everyone handled it a lot better than I would on all sides.

Nobody is a feminist when it’s time to move a treadmill up 3 flights of stairs lol.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Nobody is a feminist when it’s time to move a treadmill up 3 flights of stairs lol.


Or walk out into the night when the enemy is at the gate.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Or walk out into the night when the enemy is at the gate.


I tried to be a feminist this morning when it was time to take out the garbage.

turns out, it’s still my job.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Wardo said:


> Or walk out into the night when the enemy is at the gate.


Demi Moore's character from an obscure 90s movie might not agree...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

And don’t forget the big bugs under the kitchen sink; those are your job too…lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Totally pre-staged rating booster for a dying show. Insert huge eye-roll here:


It was established earlier in this thread if you think it was fake you have mental health issues that require tin foil.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

It's definitely her call. Will laughed at first. He's a comedian, and I've seen so many of his acts were he puts down people or makes fun of their appearance. Shit, that whole Fresh Prince show was based on him insulting his fat uncle and short cousin, and fat jokes about girls. He knows the deal with Chris Rock's jokes, it's a part of the show. He looks like an idiot now who can't even throw a decent slap.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

This is a good example of how some men are pussy whipped. Smith is a non-man to me. He's a commendable actor on stage, but a pathetic actor in real life. And I have a new respect for Chris Rock. I never saw "G.I. Jane" (I dislike Demi Moore & her fake tits), so when I finally clued in to his joke, I was snickering all day. I saw the exchange between Smith & his wife when she admitted publicly to sleeping with her son's best friend, it was heartbreaking. I don't have sympathy for Smith, but I do pity him - I don't care how much money he has.

So glad I never paid to see any of his movies. I never liked his false bravado and phony male posturing. But like a cheap Danelectro, I do have a guilty pleasure for the first "Independence Day", the best of cheese - but only because of the other actors in it, Smith has always been fast forward material.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Yeah you're right. I think he did this because he's had enough of her treating him like he's "not a real man". With all the rumors of her cheating, and him being into guys, he probably figured this would add to it. Him not standing up for her. He did that to shut her up and prove he's a "real man". I hate the guy. I don't think he's a very good actor. His delivery sucks and he doesn't seem very real. He's had some great opportunities that he made very forgettable. He can play the cool guy, like in Independence Day, MIB or BadBoys. But he was terrible in Ali, and that movie were he played the broke dad with his son. He's gotten by on his earlier popularity, and should have stuck with music.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If she had done the slapping, what would folks be saying?


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Always12AM said:


> 1. Man stands up for wife
> 2. Other man takes hit like a man.
> 
> If any part of this equation seems incomprehensible to you.. You are a eunuch.


First, that's not even an equation.
Second, that's not how real men behave, it's how 4 year olds do


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Business said:


> First, that's not even an equation.
> Second, that's not how real men behave, it's how 4 year olds do


Lets hope you never have to find out what it’s like to have a woman you love become sick and lose her hair. Your level of tolerance for peoples humour changes.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Always12AM said:


> Lets hope you never have to find out what it’s like to have a woman you love become sick and lose her hair. Your level of tolerance for peoples humour changes.


There are many ways to exteriorize your intolerance to "bad humour"
Slapping someone across the face isn't an acceptable one


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Business said:


> There are many ways to exteriorize your intolerance to "bad humour"
> Slapping someone across the face isn't an acceptable one


Well, the world will sleep better now knowing your zero tolerance policy towards human emotion.

I’m sure half of this forum called into the local county sheriff to report Will Smith’s actions hurting their feelings.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Always12AM said:


> Well, the world will sleep better now knowing your zero tolerance policy towards human emotion.
> 
> I’m sure half of this forum called into the local county sheriff to report Will Smith’s actions hurting their feelings.


Well, I sure hope people get out of your way when you're experiencing emotions 

And unlike Smith, I'm sure most forum members refrain from acting stupidly when their feelings are hurt


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

elburnando said:


> It's definitely her call. Will laughed at first. He's a comedian, and I've seen so many of his acts were he puts down people or makes fun of their appearance. Shit, that whole Fresh Prince show was based on him insulting his fat uncle and short cousin, and fat jokes about girls. He knows the deal with Chris Rock's jokes, it's a part of the show. He looks like an idiot now who can't even throw a decent slap.


Its ok for Will Smith to make fun of someones baldness.









Will Smith is called out as old footage shows him mocking a bald man


A video circulating online sees the actor, 53, during an appearance on The Arsenio Hall Show in 1991, joking with bassist John Williams about his lack of hair.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Business said:


> Well, I sure hope people get out of your way when you're experiencing emotions
> 
> And unlike Smith, I'm sure most forum members refrain from acting stupidly when their feelings are hurt


Dude, his wife is sick and she was called out for it at the academy awards.

A lot different than someone making an off the cuff remark that hurts someone’s feelings.

But yes, if my wife has cancer and loses her hair and someone makes fun of that, I’d physically confront them unless I somehow lose all of my integrity as a man.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Dude, his wife is sick and she was called out for it at the academy awards.
> 
> A lot different than someone making an off the cuff remark that hurts someone’s feelings.
> 
> But yes, if my wife has cancer and loses her hair and someone makes fun of that, I’d physically confront them unless I somehow lose all of my integrity as a man.


Rock claims he didn't know about Jada's condition and that may be true. I remember Jada having just about no hair in the 90's Matrix movies, long before the alopecia diagnosis. Will and Jada are in a toxic relationship and Will Smith lost it and an innocent comic with a fairly mild joke got caught in the cross hairs.
If Chris Rock deserved to be slapped then I guess someone should have shot Ricky Gervais.
But if as you say you happen to confront someone under similar circumstances I guess it would be prudent to make sure its someone smaller and unlikely to retaliate like Will Smith did.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Always12AM said:


> But yes, if my wife has cancer and loses her hair and someone makes fun of that, I’d physically confront them unless I somehow lose all of my integrity as a man.


Must suck being a man of the 19th century living in the 21st century


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

She's the DJ, I'm the slapper. Just riffin on his first big hit.
That album offers up some tasty titles for parodying the situation...
Nightmare on my Street
My Buddy
Time to Chill
Let's get Busy Baby

That's gold Jerry, gold.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

leftysg said:


> That album offers up some tasty titles for parodying the situation...


How about: "Neanderthals just don't understand"


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

David Letterman had the best comment.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Business said:


> Must suck being a man of the 19th century living in the 21st century


There is nothing lower than a coward.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

I`m selling Limited Edition Oscar memorabilia of a weak ass man. You can now own your own representation of a CuckOld breakdown during an overated ceremony were the worst of the worst celebrate themselves....











MIM ... 

Order NOW !!!


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Always12AM said:


> There is nothing lower than a coward.


There is
But you're right, Smith wasn't able to deal with his emotions and took the coward's way out


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Business said:


> There is
> But you're right, Smith wasn't able to face his emotions and took the coward's way out


👍🏻


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I had no idea .. watching very little tv and avoiding by all cost Oscars and similar spectacles.

I was intrigued by this post and found what has happened and .. *standing ovation* for Will Smith?!
Hollywood is *sick* and I will continue to ignore it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> There is nothing lower than a coward.


I agree. Will Smith was too coward to stand down from his wife and lacked the intelligence to handle it in a better way.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


>


The entire post:









Will Smith Did a Bad, Bad Thing


Slapping Chris Rock was also a blow to men, women, the entertainment industry, and the Black community.




kareem.substack.com





Worth a read.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Man... who cares??


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The Academy should sentence Will Smith to watching "After Earth" for 24 hours straight as punishment, not punishment for the slap but for casting his no-talent offspring.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> I agree. Will Smith was too coward to stand down from his wife and lacked the intelligence to handle it in a better way.


Here is how I see it.
There are degrees to violence which determine which way I think someone could handle it:

Too far = murder 
Best way = punch 
Medium way = slap
Eunuch = Handling it in no way 

It would have been interesting to walk out of the award ceremony and allow Chris Rock to look and feel like a prick and leave the academy in a lurch.

I’ve been in the situation with both my ex and a family member who lost their hair due to illness and it’s heartbreaking. You feel abnormally protective of them in public because you know how vulnerable they feel and how cruel others can be.

I was offering genuine insight. Sure, I’m a “Neanderthal / 19th century / classless person” for being strongly emotionally connected to people I love and for being protective of women. But I’d rather that than to be a coward. Because as I said before, there is nothing lower in this world than a spineless mouthy coward.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Here is how I see it.
> There are degrees to violence which determine which way I think someone could handle it:
> 
> Too far = murder
> ...


Yeah but are you the kind of guy who would slap someone for making fun of your wife, having history your self of making fun of someone for the very same thing? Puts it more in to context. I assume since your defending it that maybe thats the kind of guy you are.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah but are you the kind of guy who would slap someone for making fun of your wife, having history your self of making fun of someone for the very same thing? Puts it more in to context. I assume since your defending it that maybe thats the kind of guy you are.


If my partner lost her hair due to an illness and someone went out of their way to publicly humiliate them. I can guarantee you that I would lose my mind in that moment and a slap would be the least of their concerns.

I would never dare make fun of someone who is sick or who has lost their hair or who is vulnerable because it would make me feel horrible as well as - I don’t want to be on the receiving end of that level or rage.

Saying that I understand the feeling that came over Will Smith and offering some insight is all I intended on doing. But of course, there is always some one here to challenge and insult me personally. To each is own.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Always12AM said:


> I’ve been in the situation with both my ex and a family member who lost their hair due to illness


You don't say...



Always12AM said:


> strongly emotionally connected to people I love and for being protective of women. But I’d rather that than to be a coward. Because as I said before, there is nothing lower in this world than a spineless mouthy coward.


Same bullshit excuse Smith gave for justifying violence

Bravo


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Business said:


> You don't say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they actually let you have a mobile device in the eunuch cult that you belong to?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah but are you the kind of guy who would slap someone for making fun of your wife, having history your self of making fun of someone for the very same thing? Puts it more in to context. I assume since your defending it that maybe thats the kind of guy you are.


What history are your referring to?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> What history are your referring to?


Its a comparison to Will Smith. His history is that he did make fun of someone bald with alopecia. I'm asking if thats the position your defending.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> Its a comparison to Will Smith. His history is that he did make fun of someone bald with alopecia. I'm asking if thats the position your defending.


When did Will Smith make fun of someone with Alopecia?


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Smith has made fun of almost everyone for any eeason he can. He can give it but can't take it


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Comedy has no bounds. If you are that thin skinned that you will be offended by a joke/humour, better not go to the show. Jimmy Carr or Jim Jefferies (or countless others... Richard Prior, Eddie Murphy, Redd Foxx, Norm MacDonald, etc, etc) would be giving the "politically correct" segment fits. No one has walked up on stage and smacked any one of them though. If your solution to words that offend you is violence, you are not very emotionally mature.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I remember Lemy saying something about rock ‘n’ roll awards being just a lot of fat bastards congratulating themselves. That’s exactly what these oscar fuckers are. Can’t say as I give a damn about them but the guy that got smacked should’ve attacked the other fucker; that would’ve been awesome then maybe some peaceful riots in the streets for a few weeks .. lol


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I understand that Rock's stand-up tour is starting to sell out w/ scalpers asking for between $800 to $1,000 per ticket.

Because of Smith's behavior, I've jumped into a few things Chris Rock and seen that he's definitely a funny guy. It's also easy to see he's a gentle man - almost a pacifist.


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> I think Will is emotionally abused by Jada. Just my opinion. I saw the interview where she talked about the open marriage with Will right there. He definitely was not down with the whole "open marriage" thing. He looked very emasculated.
> I'm certain she wears the pants and its her way or the highway. Will didn't seem like he was open to reciprocating with affairs of his own.


He is her page boy. Most men are when married.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> When did Will Smith make fun of someone with Alopecia?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508397406202863617


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Always12AM said:


> Do they actually let you have a mobile device in the eunuch cult that you belong to?


So you've learned a new word and think using it makes you look intelligent 
It doesn't


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

FATAH: Should Will Smith have been charged?


Cynics may argue that the Will Smith slap on Chris Rock was a staged event meant to renew interest in the Oscars, which has seen years of declining viewing…




torontosun.com




_The bottom line is that freedom of speech, no matter how offensive or inappropriate, is protected by the law. And assault is not; it is a crime. _


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Business said:


> So you've learned a new word and think using it makes you look intelligent
> It doesn't


There’s a handful of you that I’ve never seen sell or buy or discuss music equipment.

Just spreading the word of Mormon on the open mic threads 😂

I’d sooner shit my pants and ride a bike than enter an intellectual debate with someone who probably still gets the crust cut off of his sandwiches for him.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

laristotle said:


> FATAH: Should Will Smith have been charged?
> 
> 
> Cynics may argue that the Will Smith slap on Chris Rock was a staged event meant to renew interest in the Oscars, which has seen years of declining viewing…
> ...


Assault is protected under the ancient laws of combat.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Assault is protected under the ancient laws of combat.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Always12AM said:


> There’s a handful of you that I’ve never seen sell or buy or discuss music equipment.


Not sure who you're talking about, but you haven't been around much if you've never seen one of my adds, or if you think I regularly post in the open mic section 



Always12AM said:


> I’d sooner shit my pants and ride a bike than enter an intellectual debate


You don't want none of that
You've lost before even starting


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

FatStrat2 said:


> I understand that Rock's stand-up tour is starting to sell out w/ scalpers asking for between $800 to $1,000 per ticket.
> 
> Because of Smith's behavior, I've jumped into a few things Chris Rock and seen that he's definitely a funny guy. It's also easy to see he's a gentle man - almost a pacifist.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is this high school, and everyone is standing by their locker in the hallway chanting "Fight! Fight!", and then yakking about it all through lunch hour?

A guy lost his cool and did something dumb in a moment of anger. Being on TV doesn't make it any more important. Get over it.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

elburnando said:


> Smith has made fun of almost everyone for any eeason he can. He can give it but can't take it


.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

zztomato said:


> elburnando said:
> 
> 
> > Smith has made fun of almost everyone for any eeason he can. He can give it but can't take it
> ...


He's talking about the slapper. Not the slappee.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> He's talking about the slapper. Not the slappee.


Correct

Smith's been a bully (just look at the whole Janet Hubert situation...) for a while, but his whole family has been made fun of for a while (and justifiably so) and he snapped 

Chris Rock has been applauded for his reaction. Even at his show last night, he didn't comment much on the situation and said he needed to further process it


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Will's supposedly a role model.
Will kids start slapping someone because they didn't like what they said?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Always12AM said:


> Saying that I understand the feeling that came over Will Smith and offering some insight is all I intended on doing. But of course, there is always some one here to challenge and insult me personally.





Always12AM said:


> Do they actually let you have a mobile device in the eunuch cult that you belong to?





Always12AM said:


> I’d sooner shit my pants and ride a bike than enter an intellectual debate with someone who probably still gets the crust cut off of his sandwiches for him.


No offense, but calling someone a eunuch and the type of person who can't cut the crusts_ off their own damn sandwiches_ may be connected to personal attacks you receive.

I find it entertaining that a thread about this ridiculous thing (there's a war in the Ukraine where people are actually, like, _dying_) has descended into name calling and insults, and we're still going on (and on) about it after four days. Somebody oughta get slapped! (kidding)


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Rollin Hand said:


> I find it entertaining that a thread about this ridiculous thing (there's a war in the Ukraine where people are actually, like, _dying_) has descended into name calling and insults, and we're still going on (and on) about it after four days.


I agree that the act in itself is trivial
But the psychological and sociological aspects of it are interesting


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> He's talking about the slapper. Not the slappee.


F**K!! Apparently my reading comprehension is at an all time low pre-coffee. Ugh.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Supposedly Will Smith was asked to leave but he refused. That must have been an awkward conversation for the guy sent to ask him to leave. They should have picked him up an hauled him out like an unruly customer getting ejected from a bar.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Griff said:


> Man... who cares??



Seems the incident is shining a light on the topic of bullying. Chris Rock in an interview recounts the story of seeing a childhood bully on one of his movie sets. He didn't respond by ordering him off the set or fired. HIs recounted his philosophy of "kiss your bullies". Its nice to see some positive attitudes come out of this.
If you don't care stay out of the discussion. Of course unless you do care.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Rollin Hand said:


> ...I find it entertaining that a thread about this ridiculous thing (there's a war in the Ukraine where people are actually, like, _dying_) has descended into name calling and insults, and we're still going on (and on) about it after four days. Somebody oughta get slapped! (kidding)


That's exactly the point: you find it entertaining, you even stated it (though sarcastically, I assume).

While I know why some gripe about this futility, that's what OT is all about: escaping from the political bullshit out there and having a talk no matter how dumb the topic is - it's fun. I don't want to post about war, at least - not now.

BTW, is this thread slap-stick?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

laristotle said:


> Will's supposedly a roll model.
> Will kids start slapping someone because they didn't like what they said?


Damn I love typos.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Rollin Hand said:


> No offense, but calling someone a eunuch and the type of person who can't cut the crusts_ off their own damn sandwiches_ may be connected to personal attacks you receive.
> 
> I find it entertaining that a thread about this ridiculous thing (there's a war in the Ukraine where people are actually, like, _dying_) has descended into name calling and insults, and we're still going on (and on) about it after four days. Somebody oughta get slapped! (kidding)


If I was willing to learn how to use an HTML site and cut and paste words from quotes, I could make something like this to illustrate how it’s devolved.


Business said:


> Not sure who you're talking about, but you haven't been around much if you've never seen one of my adds, or if you think I regularly post in the open mic section
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Rollin Hand said:


> No offense, but calling someone a eunuch and the type of person who can't cut the crusts_ off their own damn sandwiches_ may be connected to personal attacks you receive.
> 
> I find it entertaining that a thread about this ridiculous thing (there's a war in the Ukraine where people are actually, like, _dying_) has descended into name calling and insults, and we're still going on (and on) about it after four days. Somebody oughta get slapped! (kidding)


Because this curation of quotes doesn’t paint a bias interpretation of the exchange at all.. lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> Damn I love typos.
> View attachment 410662


tnx. edited.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Always12AM said:


> Because this curation of quotes doesn’t paint a bias interpretation of the exchange at all.. lol


Yes, it presents a biased interpretation. You have been somewhat confrontational in the past, towards me and others. Therefore I am biased towards thinking that you are inviting these types of comments on yourself with a brusque nature.

And for what it's worth, my father in law had alopecia too. Heck of a guy, and I miss him a lot. He was full-on bald when people thought that your hairstyle meant you were a certain type of person without any other justification, so he took flack for it.

Of course, when he had hair and a beard it made him look like a wildman. Funny how that goes....


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

This really puts the modern view of celebrities in perspective.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Selfie-face syndrome...it's an epidemic now.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I took away that there's only 2 black people in that pic.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Rollin Hand said:


> Yes, it presents a biased interpretation. You have been somewhat confrontational in the past, towards me and others. Therefore I am biased towards thinking that you are inviting these types of comments on yourself with a brusque nature.
> 
> And for what it's worth, my father in law had alopecia too. Heck of a guy, and I miss him a lot. He was full-on bald when people thought that your hairstyle meant you were a certain type of person without any other justification, so he took flack for it.
> 
> Of course, when he had hair and a beard it made him look like a wildman. Funny how that goes....


I can count the guys who have had confrontations with me on here with one hand. Sure sometimes I’ll say something brash or crude, but I never attack someone personally until they take it there with me.

I genuinely can’t count the amount of guys I know / have met from this forum that I traded items with, bought items from and sold items too as well as been given invaluable tips and advice from many guys on here.

I can disagree with someone’s opinion without assuming they are a piece of shit. But when someone crosses the line, I’ll stoop purely out of boredom.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

1SweetRide said:


> I took away that there's only 2 black people in that pic.


Do you mean on stage at the Oscars having a slapfest?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Haha. yes, that too!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Always12AM said:


> I can count the guys who have had confrontations with me on here with one hand. Sure sometimes I’ll say something brash or crude, but I never attack someone personally until they take it there with me.
> 
> I genuinely can’t count the amount of guys I know / have met from this forum that I traded items with, bought items from and sold items too as well as been given invaluable tips and advice from many guys on here.
> 
> I can disagree with someone’s opinion without assuming they are a piece of shit. But when someone crosses the line, I’ll stoop purely out of boredom.


Fair enough.

Now, to lighten the mood:


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Standing ovations: Chris Rock ‘misty and s#^t’ at first show since Will Smith slap


Rock seemed almost embarrassed as the applause carried on and on: 'How was your weekend?'




nationalpost.com




_“How was your weekend?” Rock asked on Wednesday night before a sold-out crowd at Boston’s Wilbur Theatre. He made it clear from the onset he did not plan to address the Oscars incident at length.

“I’m still processing what happened, so at some point I’ll talk about that shit,” Rock told the crowd. “It’ll be serious. It’ll be funny, but right now I’m going to tell some jokes.”

Rock, 57, received several standing ovations from the Boston crowd before he told even one joke to kick off his Ego Death tour.

After the slap that reverberated around the world, TickPick, an online marketplace for events, said it sold more tickets overnight to Rock’s “Ego Death” tour than it did in the past month combined. 

Balcony seat tickets with a face value of $61 fetched nearly $1,000 after Smith slapped Rock in front of nearly 17 million television viewers tuned into the Oscars. _


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I think it says a lot about the human condition that this story has such legs that it keeps going, perpetuating memes and so on, while the Liza Minelli/Lady Gaga story gets very little coverage.

Now, I am not a fan of Gaga, and was never much of a Liza fan either, but the story of their interaction at the same awards show is much more heartwarming and positive.

Lady Gaga's moment with Liza Minnelli was a beautiful example of caring with dignity


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Smith resigned today from the Academy and I don't think it's an April Fool's thing. Probably won't make a difference in his bank roll.

I read his heartfelt apology (his second) and I was actually touched by it - seems genuine to me. I believe him and I think he's smarter than I give him credit for. Hopefully he'll patch it up w/ Rock in person, then he would be a man again - at least, until he can man up to his wife.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

They need to get Mike Tyson dishin out the prizes next year; that'll sort those fuckers out.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Wardo said:


> They need to get Mike Tyson dishin out the prizes next year; that'll sort those fuckers out.











Mike Tyson is selling ear-shaped cannabis-infused edibles called 'Mike Bites' | CNN Business


More than two decades after Mike Tyson bit off a chunk of Evander Holyfield's ear at the 1997 WBA Heavyweight Championship fight, the legendary boxer has released a line of edibles -- in the shape of ears.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, Mike seems like the man for the job, try slappin him and see what happen happens... lol


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

It is refreshing to be on a guitar forum that is not run by school marms. For years I suffered in the Acoustic Guitar forum. They do a ton of bad shit. I you say you had an uplifting experience or a spiritual connection to nature for example = multi week ban. If you say anything about being gay, which I am but do not want to disaaper, thse the the most homphobic people on the planet. I sweat the members hutn them for recreation. That form has been being locked in Confedercy. Not a single black member, no Jewish members, they all left. Guys like Larry Pattis and KY Dave, huge contibutors now all gone .The ope mic is about guns, the best use in astreetfight. and worse. I cancelled out there and felt like I was alway in hostile territory. Many of you Americans run control freak board where no is gonna say things. Wel come Jue I will be saying happy Pride and if you don;t like it, I wish just instatntly consider you a racist ass will jump forums. 

The Acousic Guiar forum is ahate oragaiztation, by Canadian standards it would be studown But is evey American now just as slow bald guy with a grey goatee and a house for of rifles.?


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ I don't see what that has to do with the slapfest we're discussing in this particular thread.

It's a good bet no one cares whether a body licks carpet or smokes cigars, that's their business and no one else's. I think if members stick to the subject at hand, we'll all get along just fine.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

FatStrat2 said:


> Smith resigned today from the Academy and I don't think it's an April Fool's thing. Probably won't make a difference in his bank roll.
> 
> I read his heartfelt apology (his second) and I was actually touched by it - seems genuine to me. I believe him and I think he's smarter than I give him credit for. Hopefully he'll patch it up w/ Rock in person, then he would be a man again - at least, until he can man up to his wife.


The mask came off for a moment.....that's the real guy. The apologies....he's an actor, it's what he does for a living.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ That's a very good point, and maybe I was fooled by that apology. Tough to say.


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508397406202863617


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

If they want to kiss and make up, they could film Will Smith strapped to a chair, Bond style, while Chris Rock insults him and his family for 15 minutes.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Banned from the oscars and academy events for 10 years. The article says maybe more sanctions to come. Not sure what.



https://ca.yahoo.com/news/entertainment/smith-banned-oscars-ceremony-next-185953246.html


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Good start


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If I could get someone to cut the crusts off my sandwiches I would.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

player99 said:


> If I could get someone to cut the crusts off my sandwiches I would.


I can do that for you!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> I can do that for you!


All I want is the crusts. Throw the sandwich to the peasants.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> All I want is the crusts. Throw the sandwich to the peasants.


I bet you eat orange peels and throw away the insides. Hmm, flamed orange peels go great with martinis.....be right back


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Ricky Gervais Pitches His Own Jada Pinkett Smith Oscar Joke


“I wouldn’t have told a joke about his wife’s hair,” the comedian said, referring to Will Smith. “I’d have told a joke about her boyfriend.”




www.vanityfair.com




_When asked about the Jada Pinkett Smith jab that provoked the actor (“G.I. Jane 2—can’t wait to see it”), Gervais dismissed it during a recent Twitter live, calling Rock’s line, “like, the tamest joke I would’ve ever have told.” The comedian then insisted that Smith wouldn’t have become violent if he had been onstage. “Nothing would happen to me because I wouldn’t have told a joke about his wife’s hair. I’d have told a joke about her boyfriend,” Gervais said. (The Smiths have spoken openly about Pinkett Smith’s “entanglement” with musician August Alsina during a time when the couple was amicably split.)

In the slap’s aftermath, many pointed out that Pinkett Smith suffers from alopecia, a condition that causes hair loss. Gervais shrugged off the autoimmune disorder’s severity. “Someone said it was joking about her disability,” he said on Twitter. “Well, I’m going a bit thin, so I’m disabled. That means that I can park right up next to Tesco’s now. And I’m fat. That’s a disease. I’m fat and balding. I should get fucking benefit.”

Gervais previously tweeted his hypothetical Oscar monologue ahead of the ceremony. “I’d start with ‘Hello. I hope this show helps cheer up the ordinary people watching at home,” he wrote. “If you’re unemployed for example, take some comfort in the fact that even if you had a job, your salary probably wouldn’t be as much as the goody bag all the actors have just been given.’” Gervais continued, “I’m proud to announce that this is the most diverse and progressive Oscars ever. Looking out I see people from all walks of life. Every demographic under the sun. Except poor people, obviously. Fuck them.” _


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

